
Smallpt Rosetta Stone: Raytracing in many different programming languages - dragontamer
https://github.com/matt77hias/smallpt
======
dragontamer
With so many raytracing posts hitting YCombinator, I figure I'd post the one
that got me interested in the subject.

"Smallpt" was originally a 100-line C pathtracer. However, the "Rosetta Stone"
translated the 100-lines of dense C into many different languages, so that
many programmers can understand the concept.

Included in the translation efforts are implicitly-parallel OpenMP and
implicitly-parallel CUDA implementations. So its a good way to move from
Python -> C++ -> C++ OpenMP -> CUDA.

